# Man Accused of Eating His Puppy..



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

SICK. Just plain sick. Story doesn't offer many details, but the info is more than enough to make my stomach turn. THIS is the type of person that ends up spree killing and murdering people...I hope he gets put away for a while for this. I'm sure he won't, though. 

Man accused of strangling, chopping up, cooking puppy - CNN.com


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

eeeeeew! Barf! This ruined my morning coffee! How horrible! I agree these type of people are the ones who end up killing people 9 times out of 10


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Kavallerie.Shepherds said:


> eeeeeew! Barf! This ruined my morning coffee!(


Oops! Sorry! At least it wasn't your breakfast?..


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

True


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I"m not even going to read the link, it's horrible and disgusting to even think about it


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Not going to read the article either.

But you are right, people that can do this to an animal are a public safety concern.

Even some of the most heinous killers out there could not harm an animal.

Stories like this remind me of Jeffrey Dahmer. His childhood with animals was very vile.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I read the link, there is very little information.

While I don't think that, strangling the puppy is right, I can't sit here and tell myself its so "wrong" and "sick" it is to eat a dog, when its the norm for some cultures.

Why is a dog different than a cow, chicken or pig? Because one is a pet and one is livestock? I have seen some cows, chicken and pigs make GREAT family pets, and they are smart, and can bond and be a pet just as easily as a dog. We've had pet chickens, they were awesome, but no one cries when its their time for the chopping block.

Back to the original story. Again, there is very little information. Is this man poor? Is he starving? Is he mentally handicap? Is he insane? So many questions, and no answers to them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nah, he's not getting a pass from me. Looks like his family isn't either as they called police. He's also being charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes there's not more information needed. It makes sense to want to know more because we can't comprehend his actions. But some people are just mentally ill or plain just cruel.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

UGH.  People are so effed up in the head sometimes. This is gross, and who cares if the guy is poor or starving! Strangling? Chopping up? COOKING A PUPPY?!! Go eat some wild fruit or go catch some fish.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> I read the link, there is very little information.
> 
> While I don't think that, strangling the puppy is right, I can't sit here and tell myself its so "wrong" and "sick" it is to eat a dog, when its the norm for some cultures.
> 
> ...



I agree. We live in a place where dogs and horses are catered to... only because they are beloved pets. Over seas they are nothing but flea ridden rabies factories that harm people. In China they eat any where from 18 to 80 million dogs a year. Thats like saying monkey brains or lion for dinner. Not everyone's cup of tea but we eat chicken, cow, turkey, rabbit, duck, octopus, squid, ALL fish, eel, skunk, bear, moose, etc etc etc. Whilst I understand the revulsion because I wouldnt want to eat my dog, I dont and wont say its wrong because its not common place here.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Strangling? Chopping up? COOKING A PUPPY?!! Go eat some wild fruit or go catch some fish.


So, its ok then to catch, kill, chop up, and skin a fish while cooking it over a camp fire, because you are ok with that?

Glad you are the leading authority over whats acceptable for people to eat, I will PM you later to go over dinner selections.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, but he's in the US where in most states this is illegal. Not sure of Florida law.

This was his mom's companion dog...come on.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

In china and Korea they do NOT eat rotties, goldens or shepherds. There are specific "mutt" style dogs that are specifically bred as "food" and they do have dogs that are beloved family pets- usually they are small breeds. American style dogs have meat that is too muscular and tough for eating (I was stationed in Korea for a year and had lengthy conversations regarding dogs as food with the population). They ship them around and store them the same way we do with cows/pigs/chickens. In a unit I belonged in we had some of our softie SRT guys go "black ops" and rescue eight of those dogs- great dogs after all was said and done, appeared to be some version of mastif/st Bernard cross, they were rather large. For Christmas I was very depressed and had some friends snag me a bull terrier who turned out to be a great companion/protector. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Yeah, but he's in the US where in most states this is illegal. Not sure of Florida law.
> 
> This was his mom's companion dog...come on.


I am not discounting this but the story doesnt say anything about that. I am arguing only based on the presented information below. A man ate A dog. Someone in the family objected and called the police. With out more information I cant really be disgusted because I grew up and raise my kids on a farm. Food is food. Dog is like saying snails or hagus, I wouldnt want to eat them, but just based on a food. I am not shocked.



> *(CNN)* -- A Florida man is accused of strangling a family puppy, chopping it into pieces and cooking its ribs on the stove, Tampa police said.
> Thomas Elliot Huggins, 25, was arrested Thursday after a family member called police.
> "When officers arrived, they found the dog's ribs cooked in a pot on the stove," Tampa police said. "The dog's head was in the garbage."
> Huggins had strangled the 5- to 6-month-old puppy and chopped it into quarters, storing pieces in the freezer for future meals, authorities said.
> He was arrested on suspicion of animal cruelty. Animal control officials took the remains of the puppy.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Yeah, but he's in the US where in most states this is illegal. Not sure of Florida law.



Just FWIW its legal to eat dog in 44 states. That I know of. (Not sure about Florida law.) It is however taboo.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Narny said:


> Just FWIW its legal to eat dog in 44 states. That I know of. (Not sure about Florida law.)


I'll take your word for it. I'm scared to google this topic! lol


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I'll take your word for it. I'm scared to google this topic! lol


lol I dont blame you.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I dont think he was poor or starving. He was probably on drugs or messed up in the head. If I was his mother I would leave him in jail.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

If the guy did just take his mother's dog and cook it for dinner ie no extenuating circumstances or anything else, if it were me and my son ate my dog I leave him in jail and let him rot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Narny said:


> So, its ok then to catch, kill, chop up, and skin a fish while cooking it over a camp fire, because you are ok with that?
> 
> Glad you are the leading authority over whats acceptable for people to eat, I will PM you later to go over dinner selections.


Geez it was an example? I never said I was okay with that. Or what people should eat or not. It was just an EXAMPLE because people eat fish all the time. People dont eat dogs all the time, atleast here. 

And, no, I dont eat fish.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Geez it was an example? I never said I was okay with that. Or what people should eat or not. It was just an EXAMPLE because people eat fish all the time. People dont eat dogs all the time, atleast here.
> 
> And, no, I dont eat fish.


I know it was a example and I really did know what you meant but the bottom line remains the same. There are places and people who eat dogs all the time. I love my dog and you love your dog but people do it. Excluding one animal over another is simply just the moral high ground. And in our situations is very easy to take the high road.


1 Corinthians 15:10
There but for the grace of God go I.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are several heart breaking photos of dogs in China in wire cages destined for dinner pots and rugs...and I still get sick of the one with the marketplace with "rugs" for sale...a dark red and black saddle GSD skin, and I think the other looked like St Bernard....

A freind went and lived on an island near Fiji for several years...she is a vet ...she was trying to get people to spay dogs....one guy with a dozen yellow lab type pups running around was seriously puzzled why she would want to spay their mother...she told him so the dog would quit having puppies and he answered with "why would I want that - puppies taste good"....

She left the island and her whale watching/diving business behind not too much later...

Lee


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I love dogs. I couldn't eat one.

But all I see abnormal or wrong with this story is how he killed it inhumanely. 

I eat meat, so I have no room to talk about him eating a different meat being wrong. Pigs ARE smarter than dogs, and I ate some Pig earlier today. 

I know after I get my pig, I'm going to feel really weird about eating bacon. 
Maybe.

I find it just as sick an appalling when cows, chickens, pigs, goats, whatever are treated cruelly.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

What was abnormal was apparently it wasn't HIS dog to consume. He doesn't have the right to eat someone else's dog.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> What was abnormal was apparently it wasn't HIS dog to consume. He doesn't have the right to eat someone else's dog.


Nowhere in the article presented does it say it wasn't his dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Being a vegetarian myself.. This article does and unfortunetly, does not surprise me. 

I think the fact is, that in USA, it is socially *un*acceptable to eat a dog or cat and especially a dog that is a pet and even more so your own family dog. So this man clearly has mental problems and needs more than just help.. and also restraint from doing something like this again. Because in the future it could be repeated and perhaps even to humans. The other thing that makes this wrong, is the way he killed the puppy, he strangled it to death.. 

Most meat we eat, like others said: pigs, cows, chickens, deer, bear, moose, goats, etc. are not all treated humanely and killed humanely. But for a fair amount of people i talk to, its okay that those certain types of animals arent treated humanely/killed humanely, because its socailly acceptable to eat those types of animals in the USA and as long as they dont have to get their hands dirty or see it then its okay.. So i would say perhaps its because people are decentized to the fact that they still feel pain and in most cases are being treated like none-beings. So when something likes this happens, when it is unaccetpable socially, its out of the norm.. it makes people think.. Why is it okay for me to eat this pig (some people have pet pigs) or this cow, but not okay for me to eat this dog/cat/horse?

Now i let my dog eat meat.. because she needs it. I do not think i need to eat meat. If i were starving and there were no other sources of food besides meat, I would eat fish. But being that i live in US, and even if i didnt have income there are at least 3 food shelves i can think of i could get food from. And even if not that.. There are other sources of food on the land that i could eat from. But i am not even close to being in that need and can go to a big grocery store where i can load on vitamins and good healthy food that does not involve animals life or flesh.

And i mean no harm in what I say, i do not mean to judge anyone. These are just my thoughts!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It does say that it was a family (not 'his') dog and another family member called the police. Seems to indicate to me that it wasn't his own personal pet.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Courtney said:


> Sometimes there's not more information needed. It makes sense to want to know more because we can't comprehend his actions. But some people are just mentally ill or plain just cruel.



Myself, personally, I can't comprehend his actions because theres not much info to go on.

In general, people eating dogs doesn't bother me. I can comprehend that just fine.

The *why* is what is needed. At least for myself. You can't comprehend what you _don't know_.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a odd conversation for me to be part of. But here's another link that provides a tad bit more info. It appears the family was not ok with their pet being strangled then eaten. They were also concerned about his behavior before hand.

Thomas Huggins, Fla. man, killed and cooked family dog, police say - Crimesider - CBS News

Yeah, I just don't think it's cool to eat the family dog without permission. Ok, that was a snarky comment but I don't know what else to say.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Courtney said:


> This is a odd conversation for me to be part of. But here's another link that provides a tad bit more info. It appears the family was not ok with their pet being strangled then eaten. They were also concerned about his behavior before hand.
> 
> Thomas Huggins, Fla. man, killed and cooked family dog, police say - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Yeah, I just don't think it's cool to eat the family dog without permission. Ok, that was a snarky comment but I don't know what else to say.



OK, after reading that article, it seems to me that the man has some problems that haven't been dealt with. Sadly sometimes it takes something really bad for anything to take notice. Seems he has a history behind him. Thanks for posting it. 

I can understand how it can be difficult to talk about. Its not something most people ever even have to deal with. Eating an animal that our culture says is a pet, is outside of the box and taboo. Believe me, there was a time, I probably would have been first in line on the "dogs aren't for eating" front. Then I moved out of the United States. OK, so it was still US soil technically, a territory, but it might as well have been completely out. While, I still wont eat a dog, or certain animals (I wont eat deer, its an animal guide of mine, I have issues with eating them, lol) I've learned to be a little more open about views that aren't my own. ETA: maybe that should be I've learned to be more comfortable instead of open. hmmmm

Now, this guy though, I don't think it has anything to do with any of that, so I really question his own sanity and mental state in doing something like this.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really wonder if he was taking bath salts?

We learned about this at work & wow it makes people do vile things.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Yeah, I just don't think it's cool to eat the family dog without permission. Ok, that was a snarky comment but I don't know what else to say.


I agree completely. No permission, not your dog... you cant eat it. 

Also that wasnt snarky. Its honest.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I really wonder if he was taking bath salts?
> 
> We learned about this at work & wow it makes people do vile things.


I wondered the same thing when I heard this story. 

I had an aquatints who took bath salts... (At first I thought it was actually bath and body works kind of bath salts) I still dont "know" what it is. 

Anyway, that guy went bat sh*t crazy. He thought the CIA was chasing him and all kinds of things. Hes permanently messed up in the head. He wont ever be right again and is 80% dependent on his dad now.

Its a shame... didnt that guy who ate the other person last year do bath salts and thats why he went crazy?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

WARNING***

This is a very graph video.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, it was bath salts in that story.

There was a young kid in my county who did bath salts he recorded himself stripping down naked & slashing his body all over with a utility knife. He later ran into the streets naked & bloody and was struck by a car.

I never heard of it until that class at work. I thought the same thing....I have those smell good salts for baths...no this is totally different & before illegal was sold at the registers at some gas stations.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What the  is wrong with people


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The way he killed the dog was extremely inhumane, wrong, and deserves a strong penalty. However, the actual acting of EATING a dog... I do not agree that is wrong, nor animal abuse. When you consider pigs in fact are not only the single most intelligent domesticate species, but also listed towards the top of intelligent species in general, and then you look at how pigs are farmed in america, you can see the extreme hypocrisy behind that​


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea I read that article. Its absolutely disgusting and unforgivable. I wish this guy ended up in my jail...even criminals dont take well to animal abusers


----------

